# große Forellen ! aber wie???



## //Toller Hecht// (14. Juli 2006)

So da ich dieses Jahr fast nur beim Forellenfischen in umserm Baggersee los war,und es mir sehr Spass macht,wollte ich mich mehr auf diese Allesfresser spezialisieren!

Ich habe dieses nun 36 Forellen gefangen von 300-500 Gramm war alles dabei,eine 4 Pfund konnte ich auch fangen! Nun meine Frage: Wie bekomme ich die richtig großen Forellen an den Haken? Welcher Köder? Welche Angektechnick?

Die 4Pfund Forelle hab ich auf einen schwarz gelben,Mepps Spinner der größe 2 gefangen,war aber eher Zufall denke ich da sie ein Meter vor dem Ufer biss ´!

Die anderen Forellen hab ich immer auf Pose mit Forellen Teig,Mais oder Krabbenfleisch gefangen,achja und Wurm natürl.!

Aber halt nie wirklich über 300 Gramm !

Ich weis das es dort viele Forellen über einem Kilo gibt,ja auch noch ein paar 4 Pfünder doch wie krieg ich die?


Und wo wir gerade dabei sind,warum ist Forellenteig eigentlich so teuer? Bei uns kostet das kleine Döschen 5 € ! Gibts den irgendwo billiger?



Petri  Toller Hecht


----------



## Kochtoppangler (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: große Forellen ! aber wie???*

Tjoa also zuerst mal stellt sich ja die Frage ob es denn überhaupt genug größere Forellen gibt um diese gezielt zu beangeln ...
Regenbogner werden ja meistens in Fangfähiger größe besetzt und die meisten werden über die Saison wieder herausgefangen , das heißt es wachsen kaum fische ab ...
Merkst du ja auch selber an deinen Fängen die haben alle Besatzgröße ...

Um die größeren zu erwischen gibts eigentlich nicht viele Möglichkeiten . Entweder du angelst dich weiterhin durch die kleinen durch , hin und wieder erwischst du vielleicht auch mal ne größere .

Oder du versuchst mal mit diversen Spinnködern z.B. kleine Wobbler so bis maximal 6 cm , kleinen Effzett Blinkern (7gr) oder Spinnern . Könnt mir vorstellen das die größeren auf solche Köder eher reagieren .
Und warum tust du den Fang der großen als Zufall ab nur weil sie dicht am Ufer Biss ?!?! 
Glaubst du alle großen fische schwimmen weit draußen oder was  ? Das wär ganz sicher ein irrtum ...


----------



## //Toller Hecht// (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: große Forellen ! aber wie???*

Danke erstmal !


Aber ne, ich fands nur komisch,es wurden bei unserem Alljährlichen Hegefischen 6 4 Pfünder gefangen,ALLE am Ufer etwa 1-2 Meter weg !


----------



## ForellenMike (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: große Forellen ! aber wie???*

Also Mehrpfünder sind auf jeden Fall schon länger im See und bestimmt entsprechend verwildert. Also die Spinnrute raus und los.
Zu den Ködern hat Kochtoppangler ja schon einige Tipps gegeben. Meine Favouriten im Sommer wären kleine Spinner bis* max. *Größe 2 und Effzett-Blinker (oder ColonelZ oder CoraZ) in 3,2cm/6g. Bei klarem Wasser am liebsten Kupfer oder Messing als Grundfarbe.
Bei den Blinkern immer wieder mal Spinnstopps einlegen und den Blinker 'nen guten Meter abtaumeln lassen, dann weiter ziehen.
Gerade im Sommer gingen bei mir die größeren Forellen am liebsten auf Spinner Größe 0 bis 1.
Viel Erfolg!!

PS. Die Bisse in Ufernähe wundern mich ebenfalls nicht.


----------



## //Toller Hecht// (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: große Forellen ! aber wie???*

Danke werde es testen,habe mir extra ne Spinnrute zugelegt,letzte Woche schon!


Kannst du mir irgendwelche Spinner empfehlen,vllt. Bilder posten,am besten Askari ^^


----------



## ForellenMike (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: große Forellen ! aber wie???*



			
				//Toller Hecht// schrieb:
			
		

> ..Kannst du mir irgendwelche Spinner empfehlen,...,am besten Askari ^^


Katalog Seite 350, Nr. 12, 13, 14 und Seite 351 Nr. 3, 12, 13. Jeweils die kleinen bis ca. Größe 2 oder 5g.
Das sind jedenfalls Beispiele mit denen ich gerne losziehe.
Du brauchst für diese Gewichtsklasse 'ne* dünne *Schnur zum vernünftigen Werfen. Mono max. 0,18mm; ich nehme bei sowas auch 0,15 bei guter Schnur.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: große Forellen ! aber wie???*

Also an Spinnern würd ich die Balzer Colonel (S.351) Nr 1-6 empfehlen , ich fische hauptsächlich größe 2 (4gr) kann aber nie schaden auch mal ne Nummer größer oder kleiner dabei zu haben .
Wenn der Spinner tiefer laufen soll schalt ich einfach n entsprechend schweres Bleischrot vor ...

Und wie ForellenMike schon sagt , bei Verwendung dieser kleinen Köder würd ich maximal ne 20er Mono nehmen eher dünner (Ich fisch immoment mit ner 15er) . Ansonsten leidet die Wurfweite ...
Keine Angst damit schaffste selbst ne dicke Forelle Problemlos .

Im Übrigen wenn so viele Fische dicht am ufer gefangen wurden , dann hätte ich mich zumindest an diesem tag auf den Nahbereich konzentriert . Vielleicht stehen sie aber auch immer so dicht , das solltest du rausfinden .

Das nächste Interessante wenn du malwieder ne größere erwischt wäre der Mageninhalt . Daran kannst du dann auch sehen was für Köder angebracht wären .
(Bei vielen Fischen halt Spinnköder , Bei Wasserinsekten entsprechende Imitationen usw ... )


----------



## buntröckchen (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: große Forellen ! aber wie???*

http://spinnerundco-shop.de/sess/utn;jsessionid=1544b8d97f2cf0f/shopdata/0005_Wobbler/0700_Salmo/0370_Hornet/product_overview.shopscript

http://spinnerundco-shop.de/sess/utn;jsessionid=1544b8d97f2cf0f/shopdata/0005_Wobbler/0700_Salmo/0520_Tiny/product_overview.shopscript

Hallo! Auch hier muß ich mal meinen Senf dazu geben.
Also meine Geheimwaffe ist der Hornet von Salmo, ein kleiner Wobbler im Barschdesign (die anderen habe ich nicht getestet, da ich von dem überzeugt bin)
Witzig ist auch der Tiny, ein Maikäfer-Wobbler, für den Fall, daß die Forellen nah am Ufer stehen.
Es ist aber immer die Frage ob man in einem See mit einer feinen Schnur ohne Stahlvorfach angeln sollte. Natürlich sollte da nur eine Forelle oder auch mal ein Barsch dran gehen... aber weiß das auch der Hecht? Schade dann um den Fisch, der dann mit einem Piercing rumschwimmen muß...


----------



## Student (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: große Forellen ! aber wie???*



			
				buntröckchen schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist aber immer die Frage ob man in einem See mit einer feinen Schnur ohne Stahlvorfach angeln sollte.



Da ich bereits den zweiten Hecht beim gezielten Forellen angeln mit meiner kleinsten Spinnrute/Spinner gefangen und noch einen Hecht als Nachläufer hatte, würde ich niemals mehr ohne Stahlvorfach angeln.

Den Streß, den ich hatte als ich den Hecht zum ersten Mal sah (davor dachte ich noch an eine große Forelle *g*) will ich mir nicht nochmal antun...

Mfg

Student

PS: Der erste Hecht wurde zum Glück mit 0,20er monofiler Schnur gelandet, bei dem anderen war bereits ein 7x7 Vorfach dazwischen...


----------



## Toni_1962 (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: große Forellen ! aber wie???*



> Da ich bereits den zweiten Hecht beim gezielten Forellen angeln mit meiner kleinsten Spinnrute/Spinner gefangen und noch einen Hecht als Nachläufer hatte, würde ich niemals mehr ohne Stahlvorfach angeln.


 
Das ist zuviel der Vorsicht  .
Ich angel auf Forellen ausschließlich mit kleinen Spinnern und Wobblern. Klar hatte ich auch den einen oder anderen Hechtbiss dabei, aber wegen diesen seltenen Falls (Glückfalls  ) werde ich weiterhin gezielt auf Forelle mit Forellenmontage (also ohne Stahl) gehen #h

Aber ich fange oft im See die "großen" mit Meerforellenblinker, besonders mit Tobi #6, damit kommst du weit raus und der läßt sich auch langsam führen (meiner Erfahrung nach sind große dicke Regner nicht besonders scharf auf Sprints)


----------



## Kochtoppangler (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: große Forellen ! aber wie???*

Also bei mir kommts auch immermal vor das n Hecht sich den kleinen Spinnköder schnappt . Und bis jetzt konnte ich bis auf einen alle landen , und auch der ist nicht abgerissen sondern nach 5 Minuten Drill leider ausgeschlitzt . 

Stahlvorfach bei leichten Spinnfischen ist meiner Meinung nach total unnötig , da damit die Chance auf Forellen wohl um einiges geringer wird . Außerdem kann man fast alle Hechte auch ohne Stahl landen und selbst wenn doch mal einer abreißt (was mir wie gesagt noch nie passiert ist !) Wird sich der Hecht an so einem Mini Spinnköder im Maul vermutlich nicht großartig stören , zumal er den eh recht schnell wieder loswird .


----------



## Seebaer (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: große Forellen ! aber wie???*

Das 7x7 ist beim leichten Spinnfischen nicht störend und für Hechtbisse doch eine gewisse Sicherheit. 
Zur Zeit würde ich langsam laufende Wobbler - Spinner bevorzugen.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: große Forellen ! aber wie???*



			
				Seebaer schrieb:
			
		

> Das 7x7 ist beim leichten Spinnfischen nicht störend und für Hechtbisse doch eine gewisse Sicherheit.
> Zur Zeit würde ich langsam laufende Wobbler - Spinner bevorzugen.



Das mag sich lohnen wenn man in gewässern fischt wo am Tag 2 Hechte auf die leichten Köder knallen .
Aber wenn man alle paar Wochen mal n hecht hat denn lohnt sich das sicher nicht ...

Und was gibt einen das für ne Sicherheit ? Mir hat noch kein hecht die Schnur durchgebissen und wenn n wirklich dicker Hecht beißt hat man mit der dünnen Mono und dem leichten Spinngerät eh nicht die Riesen Chance den zu landen , da macht das dünne Stahlvorfach dann auch nichts mehr ...

Und grade beim Forellenfischen in sehr klarem Wasser sind die Fische häufig besonders vorsichtig ...


----------



## //Toller Hecht// (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: große Forellen ! aber wie???*

Danke Leutz für die ganzen Spinner Tipps ^^

Achja habe eine 0.20er Mono drauf !

Habe mir ein paar kleine Spinner  zugelegt, und alle raten mir den schwarzen mit gelben Punkten,soll imo der beste Fo Spinner sein !?

Achja an diesem See brauche ich keine Angst vor Hecht attacken habe,denn der See wurde künstlich angelegt,und es sind nur Forellen,Karpfen,Schleie,Rotaugen,Rotfedern ... (Keine Räuber,naja ausßer die Forellen halt) !


----------



## Kochtoppangler (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: große Forellen ! aber wie???*

Joa der schwarze mit den gelben Punkten ist manchmal n ganzschöner Abräumer =)
Besonders wenn die Forellen im Sommer träge an der Oberfläche stehen kann man mit diesem Spinner in gr.1 häufig Fische zum Biss überreden .

Der Köder ist aber nur bei klarem Wasser und Sonnenschein zu gebrauchen und auch nur wenn du ihn flach führst .

Ich fische eigentlich fast nur mit silber oder kupfer , da geht sogut wie immer was drauf .


----------



## Student (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: große Forellen ! aber wie???*

Hi!

Also ich mag Spinner mit Federn hinten dran, da hatte ich die meisten Bisse inkl. dem Hecht...aber mit Sbirolinos wurden (ich denke aufgrund der besseren Wurfweite) an dem Tag deutlich mehr Forellen gefangen.

Petri Heil auf jeden Fall..

Mfg

Student


----------



## Margaux (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: große Forellen ! aber wie???*



			
				Toni_1962 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ich fange oft im See die "großen" mit Meerforellenblinker, besonders mit Tobi #6, damit kommst du weit raus und der läßt sich auch langsam führen (meiner Erfahrung nach sind große dicke Regner nicht besonders scharf auf Sprints)


 
Hej hej,

der Abu Toby für große Forellen ist auch mein Favorit. Wenn ich weit raus muß, ziehe ich einen Sbirolino auf und hänge einen 5-7 cm Rapala in GFR (Gold Fluo Red) daran.

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## //Toller Hecht// (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: große Forellen ! aber wie???*

Was ist denn eig ein Sbirolino???


Höre jeden Tag davon weis aber nicht was das ist ^^

Ich muss ja auch noch lernen ...:q :q |rolleyes


----------



## Margaux (16. Juli 2006)

*AW: große Forellen ! aber wie???*



			
				//Toller Hecht// schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist denn eig ein Sbirolino???
> 
> 
> Höre jeden Tag davon weis aber nicht was das ist ^^
> ...


 

Schau mal hier:

http://www.anglerboard.de//angelpraxis/januar04_forellenteich.htm

Da wird alles sehr gut beschrieben.

Grüße und dicke Forellen,
Margaux


----------



## //Toller Hecht// (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: große Forellen ! aber wie???*

Danke, jetzt bin ich schlauer ...


----------

